# fish ohio pin



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Just got my Fish Ohio pin for 2011... got it for one of the large carp i caught this past year. I just learned of Fish Ohio this past summer and caught my qualifying fish a few weeks, maybe a month afterwards. I know it doesn't really mean anything, just bragging rights, but it is still nice getting acknowledged for it by the ODNR. 

Plus when my son gets a little older he can brag about how "my dad can catch a bigger fish that your dad"  i can't wait


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats. My girlfriend called me the other day and said she got hers in the mail as well. Mine should be at the house, just haven't checked yet. This year you should shoot for 4 fish ohio's, master angler status. Then your son can call his dad a "Master Angler"....sounds official. I keep track of the fish ohio's because it gives me motivation to try and fish for various species each year. The ODNR pretty much just send you another gold pin and a certificate. 

Not going to lie, I framed all of my certificates last year. There hanging in the garage. LOL Now my girlfriend want's me to make her a poster of all of her fish ohio's from last year.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, i have already thought about trying for the master angler pin, I mean, i always try to catch the biggest fish i can anyways... I think i have a better shot this year, I've gotten pretty good at catching carp, so that should be an easy pin. i do a lot of catfishing so i should end up with one that qualifies, then i just need a bass, and something else... maybe a gill.

This will be my first year fly fishing so hopefully that will get me some bigger fish. We'll see


----------



## Bill Huber (May 8, 2008)

If you are new to fly fishing Dayton has a Great Fly Fishing Club (Miami Valley Fly Fishers).
They have an informative web site and are a helpful group.

Bill H.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I started doing the fish Ohio program last year and i got the master angler for this year and last. Have you heard about the grand slam catch program through ODNR?


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

BigFishHunter said:


> I started doing the fish Ohio program last year and i got the master angler for this year and last. Have you heard about the grand slam catch program through ODNR?


Way to go! master angler for the year already. I've only been out twice this year with just a couple dozen decent crappies and gils so far. I will be out this weekend huntin the slabs tho.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry i forgot it was 2012. I started in 2010 and got the award that year and last. This weather has me lost. I have caught a few nice crappie and bass this year though. Not a fish Ohio yet though. I hope i can get to the ohio river next week and get me another fish on. On the two trips in november and December i caught a fish Ohio sized fish both times. Looking to go 3 for 3 at the river.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah buddy! 

I really would like to meet up with you and fish for some carp this year. Just message me sometime and we'll set up the details.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh and if the rock bass is still on it this year I know of a place in oxford that produced 2 for me last year. I know its a bit far but I would gladly take you there.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

cool program ive never really payed any attention to it but it is pretty cool i might try to get the grand slam thats kinda cool


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Master Angler pins came in this weekend. Still no certificates yet. 

I'd say the easiest fish Ohio trophies to catch in southwest Ohio are as follows:

Carp
Channel Catfish
Bluegill
If you ever get to fish the Ohio river or its tributaries:
Hybrid Striped Bass
Freshwater Drum

The hardest are: 
Smallmouth Bass
Muskie
Flathead Catfish.....for us anyway. lol

Good luck this year.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> I'd say the easiest fish Ohio trophies to catch in southwest Ohio are as follows:
> 
> Carp
> Channel Catfish
> ...


that sounds about right... i have never fished the Ohio as i have no boat, and it's a pretty far drive for me. Maybe this summer tough.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

oh and sammerguy, don't worry i haven't forgot about meeting up to do some carping this spring... I finally got my tax money to drop a new engine in my car, but my guy can't do the work until the 24th... so it'll be a few more weeks before i can get out. But shortly after that the weather should start warming up (i hope). Then we'll definitely get together!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Got my master angler pin today. Grand slam stuff hasn't come yet. Last time I got the grand slam they sent me a nice towel, a higher quality pin, and an actual printed certificate. However I can't seem to enter it into the site, so I have to email my stuff to the lady who controls the site.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

st.slippy said:


> Got my master angler pin today. Grand slam stuff hasn't come yet. Last time I got the grand slam they sent me a nice towel, a higher quality pin, and an actual printed certificate. However I can't seem to enter it into the site, so I have to email my stuff to the lady who controls the site.


I still haven't received my master for 2011 yet. What does your overall collection looking like slippy. And just out of curiosity could you post a picture of what the grand slam pin you got last year.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Registered 2 fish this year and still haven't gotten a pin. Are they still doing this?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Yes be patient. This years pin is a yellow perch.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

zachxbass said:


> This will be my first year fly fishing so hopefully that will get me some bigger fish. We'll see


Oh yeah, your first year of flying, you'll catch all kinds of big stuff. If you're like me, you'll catch that tree behind you, followed immediately by that tree in front of you, then yourself, then you'll get the line tangled up around the reel. That's when the big fish will decide to eat.

I love fly fishing to my core, and there are circumstances where it's the long rod is the best tool for the job. However, if you want to be in the business of catching megas and don't care how you do it, get a bucket, and either a net or a fat wallet, and get some live bait.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Yes be patient. This years pin is a yellow perch.


I am. I've been waiting since may lol


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I am. I've been waiting since may lol


 I just got mine Wednesday and I registered my fish in April. They take awhile.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

meats52 said:


> I just got mine Wednesday and I registered my fish in April. They take awhile.


I've been noticing more and more people receiving theirs lately. Hopefully I get mine soon! They are cool


----------

